# Sophie - Yellow Labrador



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to you and Sophie! I am so sorry for your loss of Shelby...

Sophie will love being a big sister, looking forward to pictures!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! Sorry to hear about Shelby. Sophie sounds like a lovely girl, and will love a little golden playmate


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome!! Its great to meet you!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what busy fun you'll have! a lab/golden combo is the best!


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of Sophie and Shelby: :wave:


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the pictures!

Sorry to hear about Shelby, and know exactly how you feel. I found this site when my senior rescue Finn was sick, he has since past. We have a 7 month old boy Bogey now, and are adding a Leonberger to the mix next week. Minus all the hair and added laundry we are enjoying and excited about having the young energetic dogs back in the house. It also help off set missing our boy Finn.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! You must be getting a Fyke puppy?

Maybe we'll see you around! I'm in Langley.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

jackie_hubert said:


> Congrats! You must be getting a Fyke puppy?
> 
> Maybe we'll see you around! I'm in Langley.


Yes, Maggie is a Fyke puppy. We were so happy with Shelby that we decided to go with Karen Fyke again.

My husband and I took a while to decide to get another one, so by the time we got in touch with Karen 4 females were already spoken for and the pups weren't even born yet. We looked around for other breeders, but decided to take a chance with Karen's female (Libby) having 5 girls. So we contacted her and now we were number 5 on the list. What are the chances of Libby having 5 girls? Well she did; 5 girls and 3 boys. Wow, we were very lucky.

Sophie our little lab is from a Breeder in Langley.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That's awesome that you snuck in just in time! Do you know who the sire and dam are? I'm sure she'll have some relatives on here.

We were number 8 on the list and thought we'd have to wait a while but then the dam had 8 boys! Since there were only 7 people who wanted a male we snagged the last one!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so sorry that Shelby had to leave you. What sweet pictures of her and Sophie. I have a yellow Lab and GR combo. They are just wonderful together.

We'll need lots of Maggie & Sophie pics when the little one gets home.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

jackie_hubert said:


> That's awesome that you snuck in just in time! Do you know who the sire and dam are? I'm sure she'll have some relatives on here.
> 
> We were number 8 on the list and thought we'd have to wait a while but then the dam had 8 boys! Since there were only 7 people who wanted a male we snagged the last one!


Hi there: The sire is Major and the dam is Libby.
Talk to you again soon.

Karen


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Well then they'll at least share a grandma on the mom's side. Cosmo is out of Scotty.

Perhaps we can do some playdates in the future.


----------

